# 1972 Engine photos



## spclfx (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm hoping to restore my engine bay on my 72 GTO to stock appearance. It's a 400/4BBL. Best i can tell it was originally a black air cleaner with double snorkel and blue valve covers. Anyone know where i can get accurate photos so i can restore it to stock? I'm not sure if the air cleaner had any stickers on it, where are chalk marks, etc. Accurate original colors for engine block and inner fenders? Thanks lots.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Go search on the ultimate gto picture site (Google that to find it). I bet there are photos there that will help you.

Bear


----------

